#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια για ΚΥΕ και ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας σε τοίχο όμορου

## ΘΩΜΑΣ 64

Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας με φωτίσει με τις γνώσεις του.
Ενοικιάστηκε ισόγειο κατάστημα με άδεια του '67 και θέλουν άδεια λειτουργίας καταστήματος υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν κατασκευάστηκε το κτήριο δεν έγινε εξωτερική τοιχοποιία ,αλλά χρησιμοποίησαν για τον σκοπό αυτό τους πλαϊνούς τοίχους των γειτονικών κτηρίων .Υπάρχει ή θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν τοποθετηθεί ο ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας στην τοιχοποιία αυτήν?

----------


## Xάρης

Κακώς δεν κατασκευάστηκε τοίχος διότι αν καταλαβαίνω καλά δεν είναι μεσοτοιχία που εδράζεται και στα δύο όμορα οικόπεδα.
Συνεπώς, πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί τοίχος ή εν πάση περιπτώσει ο ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας, όπως και όλες οι καλωδιώσεις να τοποθετηθούν σε τοίχους του κτηρίου και όχι του γείτονα.
Τι θα γίνει αν ο γείτονας αποφασίσει να κατεδαφίσει το κτήριο του και τον τοίχο που εμείς τοποθετήσαμε καλώδια και πίνακες;

Για να το τεκμηριώσω στον πελάτη θα "σάρωνα τον ΓΟΚ 1955 και τον Κτιριοδομικό.

----------


## ΘΩΜΑΣ 64

Σ' ευχαριστώ.
Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου.

----------

